# I was a cat daddy today!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I rescued Robin's mousie who's string had gotten tangled in the the railing!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww! good job! Robin must have been so happy ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Excellent job!!! 
Happy is everyone for sure!


----------

